# Learning to sit still for grooming...



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

I have such a hard time with my puppy sitting still to be brushed. He constantly wiggles and tries to bite the brush. Even when he is tired the brushing seems to get him get him going again. He has started to get some mats on his legs that I just can't seem to get to because he won't sit still. I try for a while and then stop because I don't want to get frustrated and have brushing feel like a negative experience for him. Not to mention my brush is not the greatest. I'm waiting to get my Madden brush in the mail. Thank you for your help!


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi,

I tried brushing my fluffs with not so much success until I got a grooming table, the smaller the better, They have no options that way, no where to go and no where to hide. As for brushes, I finally found a wide tooth comb (CC) that works great and doesn't pull on the hair. I tried probably 4 different slicker brushes, none of them were any good for me.


good luck, mary anna herk and theena


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

OMG. Your baby is so cute. Is he a Chrisman pup? I recognize the photo location and the face. 

I starting grooming Moxie, and teaching him to sit as soon as i brought him home from Chris and Manny. You just need a little patience and a bunch of treats.

You start slow. Pick a setting where you are comfortable and where there is enough space for him. Some people groom on top of a dryer. I prefer the toilet seat, or the counter in the bathroom. In the beginning I placed Moxie on top of his little fleece bed. It was a familiar place for him so he felt less scared. Later on i switched him to a sating pillow. I also taught him to use a neck pillow when brushing his face. You can also use a rolled up towel. 

You teach by brushing and give him a treat. Then bush again and give him a treat. A lot of praise also helps in a sweet, loving voice. Never yell. Talking nice and telling them how good they are while tyou brush also builds their confidence. Keep the sessions in the beginning short. Comb, and treat. Comb again and treat. For the face having a facial comb will help. It's a smaller comb so putting it in front of their face is less jarring. Always finish on a positive note. 

It's better to do more shorter sessions than one longer one in the beginning. Also the best time to groom is when they're tired. After a nice walk (or if your baby isn't walking yet due to not having all of his shots) try to do it before he goes in for a nap or after a play session. Best not to groom when they're full of energy. Also, after you finish grooming, take to the pish pad or where ever you are training to pee. I have found that this has served me and Moxie well. 

In a few short sessions with consistancy and a lot of patience, you'll be grooming in no time. Also getting him use to having his all of his body parts touched is also a good thing. IE: pick up his leg, give a treat. hold his tail. give a treat. Also praise, " good boy" while doing this too.

Good luck.

Leslie & Moxie


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Moxie'sMom (Leslie)...first thought in my mind as I saw the picture...."Sure looks like a darling from the Chrisman line"....
They have such a darling way of grooming their fur-babies...and a beautiful line! 
What a heart stealer of a puppy whatever the line!!!!* :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## diane&ozzie (Jun 24, 2008)

I had the same exact problem with Ozzie. He would scream for bloody murder whenever a brush came near him. In fact I consulted with a groomer and she gave me some wonderful advice. First, she explained that he was trying to train me not to brush him. Once I understood that it made me want to be even more persistent with grooming him. Second, she advised me to get a grooming arm. It is clamp style and has a lead on it. I will tell you that it was the best investment ever, they aren't even that expensive. After about 2 sessions he stopped screaming, and squirming. Third, she said to spend about 20 minutes a day placing him on his back and playing with his paws, and fur. This gets him used to being fussed with. Lastly, she suggested only to give him treats when grooming for about 2 weeks, and even though it killed me not to give him treats at any other time, it seemed to help. It was the best advice ever! Ozzie doesn't make a peep or squirm at all anymore and this was only 3 weeks ago. Hope I gave you some good ideas and good luck!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

When he's sleepy, put him in your lap and touch his paws, tail, ears, etc. so he gets used to you touching him. Then do the same thing, adding one or two strokes of the brush. Give many treats. 

Nikki was pretty good about grooming but she still hates it. She suffers through it for her treat when we are done. 

Pet Edge has that little pink grooming table that might help. I have it in my wish list.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

my groomer told me to always put the puppy higher than i am..i take a towel and put her on the washer and it works fine.
she just sits right there..if i take her back to the couch and try to do it she will let me brush her but not as long.

hope that helps alittle

sugars mom
sheila


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Lot's of good advice being given. The only thing I have to add is that the little pink grooming table from pet edge is awesome. Patience is key just keep being persistent and try not to get frustrated. He's beautiful, and will learn.

Leslie


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jul 21 2008, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608784


> Lot's of good advice being given. The only thing I have to add is that the little pink grooming table from pet edge is awesome. Patience is key just keep being persistent and try not to get frustrated. He's beautiful, and will learn.
> 
> Leslie[/B]


Would this table be big enough for a 15 pounder?


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you all so much. There are some great tips here! He actually sat still for a short time last night but my brush just wasn't doing the trick. Hopefully that Madden will arrive soon! And yes, he is a Chrisman pup. For 8 years it's been a dream to be owned by one of their babies and now I am!!


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

All the advice previously mentioned is WONDERFUL. I just wanted to add that I, too, was having a hard time grooming my three. I followed the above advice, as well. I didn't get a grooming table yet, but I do place them on my kitchen counter on a towel, so that helped with the running away issue.

We had asked a groomer about clipping their nails one day, and she gave us the best advice. She said to follow the previously mentioned advice and treat often initially, talk to them in a calm, soothing voice and explain what you're about to do. If they start squirming look right at them and growl, establishing your position as the alpha dog. Of course, when they submit to you, give them praise and/or treat.

I tried this on mine, and I couldn't believe it! It actually worked, and now they hold still for grooming, nail clipping, etc. It only took a couple of times of growling at them, and now we don't have to do that at all.

Just don't growl like a lion roaring! :smrofl: That would scare them senseless. You want them to submit, but not be :new_shocked:. Keep it low and tolerable, but enough so that they understand you're not happy when they wiggle.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (MarleysMom @ Jul 25 2008, 01:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610853


> Thank you all so much. There are some great tips here! He actually sat still for a short time last night but my brush just wasn't doing the trick. Hopefully that Madden will arrive soon! And yes, he is a Chrisman pup. For 8 years it's been a dream to be owned by one of their babies and now I am!![/B]


Your boy is very handsome. I am also owned by a Chrisman Maltese. (LOL, I loved that) Where is CT are you. We all spilt our time between NYC and Danbury.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I have the previous version of the round, pink grooming table from Pet Edge (mine is gray). It is WONDERFUL! When I first brought Ava home she wanted nothing to do with grooming. But, every day I took her to the grooming table and worked on her. I hardly ever put the "noose" attachment on her, but she got the idea very quick that she needed to behave once she was on the circle. She would yell at me, and squeal so bad you would think I was beating her. She would do it when I wasn't even touching her. I knew I had to be firm, and I used lots of treats, praising, kissing, etc. She is now so well behaved, and I do still brush her just about every day because she is in full coat. It just takes time and patience but you will get there. By the way, he is so adorable!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Jul 21 2008, 12:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608824


> QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jul 21 2008, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608784





> Lot's of good advice being given. The only thing I have to add is that the little pink grooming table from pet edge is awesome. Patience is key just keep being persistent and try not to get frustrated. He's beautiful, and will learn.
> 
> Leslie[/B]


Would this table be big enough for a 15 pounder?
[/B][/QUOTE]


yep.. i put my 14 lb havanese, and 17 lb BG on it as well.

Leslie


----------

